
How to Make the Most of Tech Conferences and Meetups - regianefolter
https://www.uruit.com/blog/tips-for-tech-conferences/
======
ocdtrekkie
This article primarily focuses on getting the most from scheduled sessions,
but I would argue at a lot of tech conferences, the scheduled sessions may be
your worst time investment: You have a huge networking opportunity, and for
many conferences, the sessions are going to be recorded and posted on YouTube
anyways.

Take advantage of the unscheduled opportunities, and pick up the sessions
later at home.

